# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  (( ==> ...البرتغال & ألمانيا... <== ))

## ابو نعيم

*ربع النهائي ينطلق بمواجهة ألمانيا والبرتغال


تواجه ألمانيا صاحبة العروض الخجولة في الدور الأول البرتغال القوية يوم الخميس 
18-6-2008 ميلادي على ملعب "سانت جاكوب بارك" في مدينة بال السويسرية، في افتتاح مباريات الدور ربع النهائي من كأس أمم أوروبا 2008 لكرة القدم المقامة في النمسا وسويسرا.
وفاجأ منتخب ألمانيا الجميع في دور المجموعات، إذ لم يقدم العرض المنتظر منه كأحد المرشحين البارزين للظفر باللقب، وبدا مستواه مغايراً عن الذي ظهر عليه خلال التصفيات المؤهلة إلى البطولة القارية، فانتظر حتى الجولة الثالثة من منافسات المجموعة الثانية ليحجز بطاقة التأهل إلى ربع النهائي بفوز خجول على النمسا 1-صفر، وذلك عقب سقوطه المخيب أمام كرواتيا 1-2، علماً أنه كان افتتح مبارياته بالفوز على بولندا 2-صفر.
من ناحيته، برهن المنتخب البرتغالي عن قوة لا يستهان بها منذ مباراته الأولى أمام تركيا والتي انتهت لصالحه (2 – 1 )، ثم ضمن تأهله على حساب تشيكيا 3-1، فيما لم تؤثر خسارته أمام سويسرا صفر-2 على صدارته للمجموعة الأولى.


غياب محتمل لبودولسكي وفرينغز

وتسود حالة من الارتباك في المعسكر الألماني عشية المواجهة الحاسمة، إذ جاءت الأنباء السيئة بعد إعلان المدرب يواكيم لوف إمكان غياب أبرز لاعبين في الدور الأول المهاجم لوكاس بودولسكي ولاعب الوسط تورستن فرينغز بسبب الإصابة.
وتحوم الشكوك حول مشاركة بودولسكي بسبب إصابته في عضلة السمانة، وعلق لوف قائلاً: "سنفعل ما بوسعنا ليستعيد جاهزيته، ونأمل أن يكون حاضراً، لكن هناك علامة استفهام كبيرة حول مشاركته".
وسجل بودولسكي 3 أهداف من أصل 4 سجلها منتخب ألمانيا في النهائيات حتى الآن رغم أنه لم يلعب في مركزه المعتاد رأس الحربة بل شغل مركز الجناح الأيسر وبدا أفضل لاعبي لوف في المباريات الثلاث ضمن الدور الأول.
أما فرينغز الذي يلعب عادة دوراً محورياً في خط الوسط ويقوم بمجهود دفاعي كبير فقد تعرض لكسر في أضلاعه في المباراة أمام النمسا، وسيتخذ الجهاز الفني قراره بشأن مشاركة اللاعب من عدمه قبل انطلاق المباراة.
واشتكى فرينغز من الأوجاع يوم الثلاثاء ما دفع القيمين على المنتخب إلى نقله للوغانو حيث خضع للفحص المقطعي الذي أكد معاناته من كسر في أضلاعه.
وبالطبع سيترك غياب فرينغز أثراً على خط الوسط الألماني الذي بداً ضعيفا أصلاً ويفتقد الى الخيال والإبداع على حد قول "القيصر" فرانتس بكنباور.
وربما يتكرر سيناريو خيبة الألمان كما حصل معهم في مونديال 2006، إذ أن غياب فرينغز بسبب الإيقاف كلفهم بشكل أو بآخر الخروج من الدور نصف النهائي.
وقال المدرب لوف عن حظوظ فريقه أمام البرتغال: "إذا أردنا بلوغ هدفنا والفوز بمباراتنا المقبلة، علينا أن نرتقي إلى المستوى الذي بلغناه في مباريات كثيرة على مدار العامين الأخيرين".
ويفترض أن يحذر الألمان من البرتغاليين ليس بسبب علو كعبهم فقط بل لأن هؤلاء سبق لهم إسقاط "المانشافت" في البطولة القارية عام 2000 ضمن الدور الأول بثلاثية الجناح سيرجيو كونسيساو، أضف أن مجموعة المدرب البرازيلي لويز فيليبي سكولاري تريد الثأر لخسارتها مباراة تحديد صاحب المركز الثالث في مونديال 2006 (1-3).


لوف قلق من المواجهة

ولم يخف لوف الذي طرد أمام النمسا، قلقه من اللقاء محدداً أن منتخبه يملك فرصة بنسبة 50 في المئة للعبور إلى الدور نصف النهائي، ومعتبراً أن المنتخب البرتغالي يملك أكثر من كريستيانو رونالدو الذي تتسلط الأضواء عليه حالياً ليعوض خسارة بلاده المباراة النهائية على أرضه أمام اليونان في النسخة الماضية.
ولا يختلف اثنان على أن رونالدو الذي يعد أفضل لاعب في العالم حاليا، يلعب دورا قيادياً رائعاً في تشكيلة البرتغال، وهو يعوض بشكل كبير عدم وجود رأس حربة قوي جداً في المجموعة، ويؤازره في هذا الدور سيماو سابروسا، إضافة إلى البديلين ناني وريكاردو كواريسما.
ويتوقع أن يعود سكولاري إلى تشكيلته الاعتيادية بعدما أجرى تغييرات جذرية أمام سويسرا.
وسيكون المدرب يواكيم لوف مجبراً على عدم الجلوس على مقاعد البدلاء في اللقاء المرتقب أمام البرتغال، وخسر لوف الاستئناف الذي تقدم به بعد طرده ونظيره النمساوي جوزف هيكرسبرغر من قبل الحكم الإسباني مانويل ميخوتو غونزاليس خلال مباراة المنتخبين.
وبحسب لجنة الانضباط في الاتحاد الأوروبي لكرة القدم فإن لوف سيطبق عقوبة الإيقاف لمباراة واحدة بشكل فوري، وهو ما يعني غيابه عن مباراة البرتغال، إضافة إلى ذلك فسيمنع مدرب المنتخب الألماني من التواصل مع لاعبيه أو دخول غرف الملابس قبل اللقاء وبين الشوطين.



رونالدو: "يجب احترام ألمانيا"

وأوضح رونالدو أنه لا مجال للخطأ أمام الألمان الأكثر تتويجاً باللقب على مر تاريخ البطولة: حيث صرح قائلاً: "نعلم تماماً أنه لا يفترض علينا القيام بأي خطأ وعلينا التركيز منذ اللحظة الأولى إذا أردنا الحصول على مبتغانا، ويجب احترام ألمانيا لأنها تبقى دائماً فريقاً خطيراً".
ومعلوم أن رونالدو سيكون محط رقابة الألمان، إذ لم يتأخر الحارس ينس ليمان عن المجاهرة بأنه سيهمس إلى زملائه العلاج المناسب لإيقاف الجناح الموهوب، مستفيداً من معرفته به خلال لقاءات فريقه السابق آرسنال مع مانشستر يونايتد في الدوري الإنكليزي الممتاز.
وقد يواجه رونالدو الظهير الأيمن أرني فريدريش أو الأيسر فيليب لام، وذلك حسب المركز الذي سيشغله خلال اللقاء، علما انه معتاد على التبديل المستمر على طرفي الملعب.



منقول*

----------


## غسان

مشكور ابو نعيم ..... بس بقدر احكيلك من الان باي باي المانيا

----------


## ابو نعيم

> مشكور ابو نعيم ..... بس بقدر احكيلك من الان باي باي المانيا



*ان شاء الله فوز البرتغال على المانيا 
شكرا على مرورك وردك الجميل*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

با اخوان انا بقدر احكيلكم باي باي برتغال 

المانيا راح تلعب بشكل جميا جداً

----------


## ابو نعيم

> با اخوان انا بقدر احكيلكم باي باي برتغال 
> 
> المانيا راح تلعب بشكل جميا جداً


*شكرا على مرورك 
بس ان شاء الله فوز البرتغال والمانيا باي باي*

----------


## The Gentle Man

مشكوووووووووور ابو نعيم
انا بتوقع انها راح تنتهي بالتعادل  (( الله اعلم كم النتيجه بس ))
ورح تكون مباراة حامية
لانو حارسي الفريقي من افضل الحراس

----------


## العالي عالي

لا احد يستطيع التكهن بنتيجة المباراة ومن سيفوز لما يمتلكه الفريقين من امكانيات كبيرة ولاعبين كبار

----------

